# Trouble installing ground drive belt.



## k.horton76 (Sep 8, 2018)

On Craftsman, 917.273323. On top of transaxle pulley, having problem removing the belt retainer.
Have not found the owner manual as yet. Any suggestions, maybe remove seat and gas tank?
Bought on early 2000.
Thanks,. Ken









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I don't know much about Craftsman riders, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a completely different machine, but on mine, I THINK I would pull the seat and the sheet metal beneath the seat. Fuel tank if necessary.


----------



## k.horton76 (Sep 8, 2018)

BigT said:


> I have a completely different machine, but on mine, I THINK I would pull the seat and the sheet metal beneath the seat. Fuel tank if necessary.


Thanks, finally got the bolt out. Not much to grab onto, on the back side of the frame...
Belt is on. Thanks. Ken

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

